# vip211K Reciever EHD Issue



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a vip211k with an 640gb EHD. (Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GB Bulk/OEM Hard Drive 3.5 Inch, 16 MB Cache, 7200 RPM SATA II WD6400AAKS in a Irocks USB 2.0 enclosure)

Most of the time it works great. Every few days I have a problem with using the pause/watch function or watching recordings. Every few seconds the recordings or the paused TV that is being played with pixelate (like signal loss) this problem will continue until the 211k is rebooted. Once it is rebooted is works fine.

Suggestions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Closing duplicate thread._


----------

